# Blood in stool; Coccidiosis?



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

I recently bought a 9 week old chicken and she has had no problems. Just a few minutes ago I was feeding my chickens some dried worm treats and she poops in front of me and it was really bloody. She does not look uncomfortable at all. She was running at me to get to the treats like she usually does and seems just as active as ever. I haven’t seen any more bloody stool in the coop. Should I be worried about coccidiosis? I’m wondering if I should treat their water just to be cautious or give her a little time to see if she acts sick. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A new place? It's very possible it's cocci and she needs to be treated for it. If you wait for her to appear sick she'll be in trouble. Chickens hide their illnesses really well.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Okay, I’ll play it safe and go to tractor supply tomorrow morning. Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are some around here that know I have a thing about over medicating without knowing enough. Seeing blood is plenty of evidence that she should be treated.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It could also be parasitic worms.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Well I put Corrid in their water starting on Monday. So far I haven’t noticed any more blood in their stool. They are still acting like normal happy chickens so hopefully whatever it was is resolved now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's excellent news. 

Did you ever say where your pretty little boy went?


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Yes he went to a friends house. She was willing to take him as a pet for her daughter and he has a little hen friend there with him. Seems like they’re taking great care of him! And I got another hen for one of my hens who missed him. So it all worked out thankfully.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's always a plus when you can rehome them to someone you know and that they'll be taken care of.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And an even bigger plus when you can chicken math another chicken or two for yourself!


----------

